# BLI Paragon 3 Troubleshooting



## Dchagnon (Mar 14, 2020)

I have three BLI steam locomotives with the same problem...The sound works but the motor is unresponsive to commands from my NCE DCC system. In all three cases, the problem occurred after the loco shorted out when hitting a switch thrown against the direction of travel. The power section is protected by a DCC Specialties psx-1 circuit breaker. I have done a factory reset on each loco and ensured the pin connector is properly seated. Other suggestions?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some of our members have found that DCC decoders
can get 'all mixed up' and the simple trick of lifting
the loco from the LIVE track can cause a 'reset'.

It works for a computer glitch in my truck and it works
for a digital glitch in my TV. I just pull the plug and
when repowered all is well.

Worth a try.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Two things, in case they are new to you, or you might have forgotten in the anxiety of experiencing problems with locomotives and DCC:

Power must be removed from the rails after doing a factory default reset of decoders. Of course, now the ADD is "03", so make sure you have that active for the throttle and function buttons.

Secondly, Paragon decoders don't respond until a single speed step has been enacted via the throttle knob. Otherwise, they sit silently.

Actually, there's a third, and much less hopeful: BLI is having a spate of problem decoders recently, so you might have to ask for a tech there to talk you through some diagnostics, and then get a return authorization (RA) if you have to send them back.


----------

